# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  έρωτας χωρίς ανταπόκριση

## αισιόδοξη

Γειά σας!
Κατ' αρχάς συγνώμη αν έπρεπε να ποστάρω το θέμα αυτό σε άλλη κατηγορία.
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το εξής: εδώ και κάποιους μήνες, η σχέση μου με κάποιον σχετικά καινούριο φίλο-γνωστό μου εξελίχθηκε σε ερωτική. Να σημειώσω ότι τα τελευταία 3,5 χρόνια μετά από έναν επώδυνο χωρισμό που είχα, δεν έχω κάνει λόγω τύχης, συνθηκών ή άλλων παραγόντων κάποια μόνιμη σχέση. Από την αρχή τα σχόλια του ανθρώπου αυτού έδειχναν ότι δεν επιθυμούσε κάτι παραπάνω από φιλία και ερωτική συνεύρεση, οπότε κι εγώ δεν αποζήτησα κάτι άλλο. Περνούσαμε καλά αλλά στην πορεία μου ανακοίνωσε ότι θέλει να διακόψουμε τη σεξουαλική επαφή γιατί δεν έτρεφε βαθύτερα αισθήματα και χωρίς αυτά δεν μπορεί. Συνέχισε να είναι φιλικός. Εγώ όμως θύμωσα, και του είπα ότι εξαρχής είχε θέσει όρια και ζητούσε μόνο σεξ, οπότε για ποιά αισθήματα μιλάει? και ότι εγώ θα το έβλεπα πιο θετικά αν και εκείνος ήταν πιο ανοικτός.
Μετά από αυτό συνεχίσαμε να έχουμε σεξουαλική σχέση, και γενικά η φιλία μας έγινε ακόμα πιο δυνατή και σε καθημερινή βάση. Υπήρχε μεταξύ μας χαρά και ενθουσιασμός. Συζητήσαμε για το σεξ και είπαμε ότι και οι δύο επιθυμούμε μονογαμική σχέση. Μετά από αυτό όμως, η χαρά χάθηκε, και άρχισε να με αντιμετωπίζει σαν μία γυναίκα που πάει να του στερήσει την ελευθερία του - δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτός ο ρόλος και δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει καθόλου. Πάντα σέβομαι την ελευθερία των ερωτικών μου συντρόφων. Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να έχω και αισθήματα, και όταν το ανακοίνωσα αυτό, η άλλη πλευρά ήταν "αρνητική". Εκείνος δήλωσε ότι δεν είναι ερωτευμένος, ότι του αρέσει πολύ αυτό που έχουμε σαν ανθρώπινη επαφή και δεν θέλει να το χάσει με τίποτα γιατί με νιώθει πολύ δικό του άτομο, ότι τον ανησυχούν αυτά που λέω και λυπάται που με στεναχωρεί, ότι δεν αποκλείει κάτι στο μέλλον, χωρίς όμως να υπόσχεται και κάτι. Σημειωτέον ότι θα ήθελε πολύ να συνεργαστούμε κι όλας από σεπτέμβρη, για κάποια πράγματα που έχει στο μυαλό του. Του είπα ότι υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα εδώ, ότι εγώ επειδή τον επιθυμώ ερωτικά δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το γεγονός να πάει με κάποια άλλη. Εκεί μου είπε ότι και γι αυτόν δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα, κι ούτε αυτός θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπίσει εύκολα το να κάνω κι εγώ κάτι με κάποιον άλλο. Τον ρώτησα γιατί εφόσον δεν επιθυμεί να είμαστε κανονικό ζευγάρι και μου απάντησε απλά ότι είναι πολύπλοκο.

Το ζήτημά μου είναι το εξής, επειδή ψυχολογικά έχω αρχίσει να ζορίζομαι και δεν θα ήθελα να πληγωθώ, και επειδή λόγω επαγγελματικών συνθηκών θα περάσουμε χώρια 2 μήνες τώρα το καλοκαίρι, μήπως είναι ευκαιρία να ξεκολήσω, και αν ναι με ποιόν τρόπο, χωρίς όμως να στερηθώ την φιλία αυτή, η οποία μου είναι σημαντική.

----------


## elis

συγνωμη που τρολαρω αλλα για γκευ φαινεται ετσι πωσ τα λεσ

----------


## αισιόδοξη

> συγνωμη που τρολαρω αλλα για γκευ φαινεται ετσι πωσ τα λεσ



χα χα χαααα! πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι σε οδήγησε σε αυτή τη σκέψη, αλλά σίγουρα 100% δεν είναι γκευ!

----------


## Θεοφανία

..αισιόδοξη, έχω δυο ερωτήσεις: η μια είναι γιατί έβαλες το θέμα στην ενότητα "Απώλεια/πενθος" όταν υπάρχει η "Σχέσεις/σεξουαλικότητα" και η άλλη είναι γιατί δεν ζήτησες από την αρχή "πραγματική" σχέση και όχι σεξουαλικοφιλική.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> συγνωμη που τρολαρω αλλα για γκευ φαινεται ετσι πωσ τα λεσ


..γκει και να θέλει μόνο σεξ και όχι σχέση με γυναίκα δεν υπάρχει.
Αν ήθελε μόνο σχέση και όχι σεξ, τότε είχε πολλές πιθανότητες να είναι..:Ρ

----------


## sball

το εβαλε το γκολ φιλεναδα. ξεχνα τον.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Απλα εχει θεμα με τη δεσμευση, εγω αυτο καταλαβαινω.. Οκ να ειστε μαζι αποκλειστικα και ολα καλα, αλλα μην του "βαφτισεις" αυτο σχεση!!!

----------


## elis

> ..γκει και να θέλει μόνο σεξ και όχι σχέση με γυναίκα δεν υπάρχει.
> Αν ήθελε μόνο σχέση και όχι σεξ, τότε είχε πολλές πιθανότητες να είναι..:Ρ


οκ το πιασα δε ξερω πωσ το σκεφτηκα ετσι μου ηρθε!!!! :Smile:

----------


## αισιόδοξη

Θεοφανία: τώρα γράφτηκα, και μάλλον δεν είδα σωστά τις κατηγορίες, ίσως μπορεί να μεταφερθεί? sball: μπορεί να είναι και έτσι, πάντως σίγουρα με γουστάρει σαν άτομο, πέρα από το ερωτικό, αυτό το αντιλαμβάνομαι λίλιουμ: θέμα με τη δέσμευση έχει σίγουρα - αλλά το αποκλειστικά χωράει εδώ?

----------


## αισιόδοξη

α, δεν ζήτησα από την αρχή "πραγματική" σχέση γιατί κι εγώ δεν ήμουν σίγουρη, στην πορεία όμως είδα ότι αυτό θέλω

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Θεοφανία: τώρα γράφτηκα, και μάλλον δεν είδα σωστά τις κατηγορίες, ίσως μπορεί να μεταφερθεί? sball: μπορεί να είναι και έτσι, πάντως σίγουρα με γουστάρει σαν άτομο, πέρα από το ερωτικό, αυτό το αντιλαμβάνομαι λίλιουμ: θέμα με τη δέσμευση έχει σίγουρα - αλλά το αποκλειστικά χωράει εδώ?


Μερικες φορες το πως ονομαζεις κατι και η προοπτικη που αυτο δειχνει εχει τη σημασια, οχι η ουσια και η αποκλειστικοτητα και η κατανοηση κτλ κτλ κτλ. Γα να καταλαβεις παραδειγμα, εγω που ειμαι ισως μια πιο ελαφρια περιπτωση του φιλου σου, αν μου πεις παμε κι οπου παει σε σχεση ειμαι χαρουμενη και λειτουργω, αν μου πεταξεις υποννοουμενα για γαμους, πανηγυρια, ή εστω απλα σοβαρες προοπτικες και μελλον, τα κανω ολα λαμπογυαλο :P Δηλαδη καμια φορα, σημασια εχουν τα λογια και οχι οι πραξεις.. Δεν ξερω πως γινεται, ειναι αναποδο μαλλον, αλλα συμβαινει.. Οταν μαλιστα εχει ξεκινησει καπως η σχεση απο την αρχη, ειναι λιγο πιο δυσκολο *και* τα δυο μελη αμοιβαια να συμφωνησουν και να βολευτουνε με μια αλλαγη πλανου.....

----------


## sball

> Θεοφανία: τώρα γράφτηκα, και μάλλον δεν είδα σωστά τις κατηγορίες, ίσως μπορεί να μεταφερθεί? sball: μπορεί να είναι και έτσι, πάντως σίγουρα με γουστάρει σαν άτομο, πέρα από το ερωτικό, αυτό το αντιλαμβάνομαι λίλιουμ: θέμα με τη δέσμευση έχει σίγουρα - αλλά το αποκλειστικά χωράει εδώ?


πολυ ωραια! εκει καταλληγουν και οι περισσοτερες σχεσεις. στη φιλια. φυσιολογικα πραγματα.

----------


## Elena Episkeptis

Γεία σου κοπέλα..Πιστεύω ότι ζεις μια κατάσταση που από τη μια σε εξυπηρετεί εφόσον και περνάς καλά και βρίσκεσαι ερωτικά με έναν άντρα που είσαι ερωτευμένη, από την άλλη είσαι σε σοβαρό κίνδυνο να πληγωθείς αν αυτά τα αισθήματα εξελιχθούν περισσότερο
Μπορείς να γίνεις συναισθηματικά πάγος και να συνεχίσεις το παιχνίδι? Όλα καλά.
Βλέπω ότι έπαιξες τα ρέστα σου και διεκδίκησες κανονική σχέση 
Είπες αυτό που θες και ο άλλος, τουλάχιστον τώρα, στην παρούσα φάση δεν μπορεί να σου το δώσει. Στο παρόν δύσκολο να αλλάξει κάτι. Σίγουρα θες να ξεκαθαρίσεις τι αισθήματα έχει καταβάθος αυτός για σένα. 
Στη θέση σου, δε θα ήθελα να μάθω. Και θα ξεκινούσα να αποστασιοποιούμαι. Και ναι, δεν θα του το δώσεις κι εσύ άλλο. Είναι ευκαιρία τώρα, όχι να λήξεις την σχέση σας, αλλά να την πας σε νέο επίπεδο, βάζοντας όρια. Και σίγουρα θα δει και ο άλλος ότι τουλάχιστον έχεις κάποιο χαρακτήρα και δεν είσαι δεδομένη του με όποιους όρους θέλει. Δε μπα να συνέχιζα να είμαι ερωτευμένη......άλλο δεν θα του το έδινα.

----------


## αισιόδοξη

λίλιουμ: πράγματι, κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μην γίνουν αυτές οι συζητήσεις, αλλά προέκυψαν καλώς ή κακώς
sball: μπορεί να είναι κι έτσι, απλά θα χρειαστώ κάποιο χρόνο. Και η φιλία του με ενδιαφέρει πάντως πολύ.
Elena Episkeptis: εντάξει, έτσι είναι, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να απομακρυνθούμε και να μην μιλάμε ας πούμε, με ενδιαφέρει και στο φιλικό επίπεδο

----------


## αισιόδοξη

επίσης να πάει αυτή τη στιγμή η σχέση σε άλλο επίπεδο ή οτιδήποτε, δεν γίνεται, γιατί έχει ήδη φύγει και άμα είναι θα τον ξαναδώ σε κανα δίμηνο, σημειωτέον δεν έχουμε επικοινωνήσει από την ημέρα που έφυγε.

----------


## Elena Episkeptis

Εμ ναι αλλά πρέπει να έχεις πολύ δυναμικό χαρακτήρα για να καταφέρεις να μην κοιμάσαι μαζί του και να κάνετε παρέα, αν πρώτα δεν κάνεις λίγο πέρα να τα βάλεις σε τάξη και να το αποφασίσεις  :Wink:

----------


## αισιόδοξη

α, δεν πρέπει να κοιμάμαι μαζί του δηλαδή, ε? χα χα χααααααααα! δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να το καταφέρω αυτό, εκτός αν ο ίδιος αρνηθεί.
λίγο πέρα υποχρεωτικά θα το κάνω, τουλάχιστον πρακτικά, εφόσον θα κάνουμε καιρό να ειδωθούμε, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να πάρω απόφαση γενικά.
είναι δύσκολο αυτό όταν ο άλλος δηλώνει πράγματα που το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο - ε, σίγουρα δεν έχω αποφασίσει στην παρούσα φάση μέσα μου ότι θέλω να τελειώσει το ερωτικό παιχνίδι...
αλλά είναι όντως επικίνδυνο. Με ενοχλεί που εδώ και 2 μέρες θέλω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του, και δεν το κάνω από άμυνα, δεν μου αρέσουν οι εγωισμοί και δεν μου αρέσει ο εαυτός που βγάζω

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Γεία σου κοπέλα..Πιστεύω ότι ζεις μια κατάσταση που από τη μια σε εξυπηρετεί εφόσον και περνάς καλά και βρίσκεσαι ερωτικά με έναν άντρα που είσαι ερωτευμένη, από την άλλη είσαι σε σοβαρό κίνδυνο να πληγωθείς αν αυτά τα αισθήματα εξελιχθούν περισσότερο
> Μπορείς να γίνεις συναισθηματικά πάγος και να συνεχίσεις το παιχνίδι? Όλα καλά.
> Βλέπω ότι έπαιξες τα ρέστα σου και διεκδίκησες κανονική σχέση 
> Είπες αυτό που θες και ο άλλος, τουλάχιστον τώρα, στην παρούσα φάση δεν μπορεί να σου το δώσει. Στο παρόν δύσκολο να αλλάξει κάτι. Σίγουρα θες να ξεκαθαρίσεις τι αισθήματα έχει καταβάθος αυτός για σένα. 
> Στη θέση σου, δε θα ήθελα να μάθω. Και θα ξεκινούσα να αποστασιοποιούμαι. Και ναι, δεν θα του το δώσεις κι εσύ άλλο. Είναι ευκαιρία τώρα, όχι να λήξεις την σχέση σας, αλλά να την πας σε νέο επίπεδο, βάζοντας όρια. Και σίγουρα θα δει και ο άλλος ότι τουλάχιστον έχεις κάποιο χαρακτήρα και δεν είσαι δεδομένη του με όποιους όρους θέλει. Δε μπα να συνέχιζα να είμαι ερωτευμένη......άλλο δεν θα του το έδινα.


...ελενα συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά δυστυχώς το ποσοστό επιτυχίας μιας τέτοιας αντίδρασης είναι μόλις το 1%.
Δεν πιστεύω στους δεσμοφοβικούς ανθρώπους αλλά στη χημεία μεταξύ του ζευγαριού, (λίλιουμ σε σένα το λέω).
Αν από την αρχή δεν βγήκε συναίσθημα δε θα βγει ποτέ. Όσο και να φοβάται κάποιος να δεμσευτεί, όσο και να λέει πως δεν έχει σχέση, στις στιγμές που του βγαίνει συναίσθημα θα λειτουργήσει ως ο πιο δεσμευμένος ...:Ρ
Δεν κάνουν οι ταμπέλες μια σχέση αλλά αυτό που βιώνουμε.
Αν η αισιόδοξη ένιωθε έτσι δεν θα έθετε θέμα σχέσης.

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Γιατί θα κάνεις να τον δεις δυο μήνες?

----------


## Elena Episkeptis

> ...
> Αν από την αρχή δεν βγήκε συναίσθημα δε θα βγει ποτέ.


 Πόσο συμφωνώ και αυτό προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω σε άλλο ποστ πως αν δεν την πατήσω εξαρχής, δεν πρόκειται να την πατήσω ποτέ  :Smile:  τουλάχιστον δε μου έχει συμβεί μέχρι σήμερα...
Υπάρχει όμως η περίπτωση το αγόρι που λέμε να νιώθει πράγματα..και για χίλιους δύο λόγους, να θέλει να μείνουν τα πράγματα έτσι.
Επιμένω στην πρόταση να μην του ξανακάτσει. Οι άντρες παθαίνουν πλάκα με παιχνίδια πολιτικής. Και συγνώμη για την κυνικότητα μου αλλά ναι, οι σχέσεις ειδικά με το άλλο φύλο θέλουνε πολιτική. Και από την άλλη αν του βάλει τέτοια όρια, τότε θα ξεκαθαρίσει και ο ίδιος τι είναι αυτό που θέλει από την κοπέλα

----------


## λιλιουμ

> ...ελενα συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά δυστυχώς το ποσοστό επιτυχίας μιας τέτοιας αντίδρασης είναι μόλις το 1%.
> Δεν πιστεύω στους δεσμοφοβικούς ανθρώπους αλλά στη χημεία μεταξύ του ζευγαριού, (λίλιουμ σε σένα το λέω).
> 
> ναι κοπελια αλλα δεν τα λεμε ολα τα χαρτια μας με τη μια!! Ασε που βαριεμαι να πλατειαζω καθε φορα!! Αφηνω να πειτε τπτ και οι υπολοιποι!! 
> 
> Αν από την αρχή δεν βγήκε συναίσθημα δε θα βγει ποτέ. Όσο και να φοβάται κάποιος να δεμσευτεί, όσο και να λέει πως δεν έχει σχέση, στις στιγμές που του βγαίνει συναίσθημα θα λειτουργήσει ως ο πιο δεσμευμένος ...:Ρ
> Δεν κάνουν οι ταμπέλες μια σχέση αλλά αυτό που βιώνουμε.
> Αν η αισιόδοξη ένιωθε έτσι δεν θα έθετε θέμα σχέσης.
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Γιατί θα κάνεις να τον δεις δυο μήνες?


δεκα χαρακτηρες!!

----------


## αισιόδοξη

θα κάνω να τον δω δύο μήνες γιατί είναι μουσικός και περιοδεύει. επέλεξα να μην πάω να τον βρω σε κάποιο απο τα νησιά που θα επισκεφτεί, 
γιατί είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορο για μένα, και προτιμάω να πάω στο νησί που θέλω κατευθείαν, γιατί υπάρχει και μία επαγγελματική προοπτική εκεί.

----------


## αισιόδοξη

"Αν από την αρχή δεν βγήκε συναίσθημα δε θα βγει ποτέ"
οκ, αλλά αν είναι έτσι, τι νόημα έχουν τα παιχνίδια ερωτικής πολιτικής.....

----------


## Elena Episkeptis

Υπάρχει όμως η περίπτωση το αγόρι που λέμε να νιώθει πράγματα..και για χίλιους δύο λόγους, να θέλει να μείνουν τα πράγματα έτσι.


Έχουν νόημα μόνο αν νιώθει όντως κάτι και στο παρόν ή δεν το συνειδητοποιεί ή δεν γίνεται να σου το φανερώσει ξεκάθαρα

----------


## αισιόδοξη

το ότι είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο με κάνει να αισθάνομαι κάπως αρνητικά...
κάνω και την σκέψη ότι αν ένιωθε πράγματα θα το αντιλαμβανόμουν, αλλά είμαι και μπερδεμένη
σίγουρα δείχει ενδιαφέρον σε μένα σαν άνθρωπο, για το ερωτικό κομάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς
το τελευταίο διάστημα πριν φύγει πάντως ήταν επικριτικός, παρεξηγούσε συχνά τον λόγο μου, γενικότερα η επικοινωνία δεν ήταν τόσο καλή όπως πριν
αλλά μου γνώρισε και ανθρώπους με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται, που δεν το είχε ξανακάνει (ως girlfriend), αλλά πιθανόν να είναι ένα ασήμαντο τυχαίο γεγονός

----------


## Θεοφανία

...λιλιουμ  :Wink: 

Ελενα, λες πως το αγόρι που λέμε μπορει να νιώθει πράγματα αλλα για χιλιους δυο λόγους θέλει να μείνει η φάση έτσι.
Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν πως οτι και να λέει, αν ένιωθε, η αισιόδοξη θα το έπαιρνε το μνμ και δεν θα προβληματιζόταν με τις ταμπέλες για σχέση ή όχι σχέση.

..αισιόδοξη σόρι που θα σε κανω να νιώσεις απαισιόδοξη αλλά ακόμη και η φύση της δουλειάς του είναι απαγορευτική για να μη σου πω και σε στεναχωρήσω πως αν αισθανόταν πράγματα θα έβρισκε τρόπο ένα διάστημα από αυτούς τους δυο μήνες να είστε μαζί.
Έχω δουλέψει πολλά χρόνια δίπλα σε μουσικούς και οι περιοδίες, όπως και οι αρπαχτες είναι η γιουροντίσνει των παντρεμένων/δεσμευμένων.... :Frown:

----------


## Elena Episkeptis

Δεν το συζητώ για το επάγγελμα.. φέτος γνώρισα ένα μουσικό με περιοδίες -μανάρι δε λέώ, αλλά ξεκάθαρα τύπος της αρπαχτής και του όπου λιμάνι και καημός  :Smile:  Δεν έγινε κάτι μεταξύ μας αλλά τον θυμήθηκα τώρα που το λες

----------


## αισιόδοξη

εντάξει, έχω πολλούς φίλους μουσικούς, και δεν είναι απαραίτητα πάντα έτσι. Έχουν κάποιο κενό και μου πρότεινε να βρεθούμε, αλλα δεν βολεύει καθόλου το δικό μου πρόγραμμα και τη δική μου δουλειά,
ούτε οικονομικά. Οπότε δεν γινόταν. Βέβαια κι αυτός μία το πρότεινε, μία το ψιλοέπαιρνε πίσω για να μην με δεσμεύσει, γιατί δεν ήταν σίγουρος 100% αν όντως το διάστημα αυτό θα ήταν κενό.
Τώρα υποτίθεται ότι θα έρθει να με βρει αφού τελειώσει η περιοδεία, αλλά δεν το λέει και σίγουρα, γιατί δεν ξέρει αν κι αυτός οικονομικά θα μπορεί ή οτιδήποτε.
Και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πια αν θέλω να έρθει....

----------


## Elena Episkeptis

Πάντως κοπελιά, εγώ δεν είμαι της άποψης να ξεκόψεις εφόσον αμοιβαία κάνετε καλή παρέα κλπ αλλά κόβοντας το σεξ θα καταλάβεις αν αυτό είναι που σας δένει τελικά

----------


## αισιόδοξη

δεν θα μου άρεσε καθόλου να είναι τύπος της αρπαχτής, γιατί θα μπορούσε απλά να μου πει να σταματήσουμε σεξουαλικά, αν ήθελε να τριγυρίσει. Όχι να μου πει ότι κι αυτός θέλει μονογαμική σχέση, και ότι δεν του είναι εύκολο να αλλάζει ερωτική σύντροφο.
είναι πάρα πολύ κοινωνικός άνθρωπος γενικότερα, αν ήθελε και εδώ θα μπορούσε πιστεύω

----------


## αισιόδοξη

ναι, το έχω σκεφτεί μήπως μας δένει μόνο το σεξ, αν και πιστεύω - ελπίζω όχι...

----------


## Elena Episkeptis

Μα, είναι το ίδιο αν κοιμάσαι με το ίδιο άτομο απλά για το σεξ ή με δέκα διαφορετικές γυναίκες πάλι για το σεξ.

----------


## αισιόδοξη

νομίζω ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο, γιατί όταν κοιμάσαι κατ' επανάληψη με ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο, ας είναι και μόνο για το σεξ, το γνωρίζεις όσο περνάει ο καιρός και δημιουργείται είδος σχέσης, και συναισθήματα πιθανά,
ενώ όταν κοιμάσαι με άνα άτομα μία-δύο φορές δεν προλαβαίνει να δημιουργηθεί αυτό

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν θα μου άρεσε καθόλου να είναι τύπος της αρπαχτής, γιατί θα μπορούσε απλά να μου πει να σταματήσουμε σεξουαλικά, αν ήθελε να τριγυρίσει. Όχι να μου πει ότι κι αυτός θέλει μονογαμική σχέση, και ότι δεν του είναι εύκολο να αλλάζει ερωτική σύντροφο.
> είναι πάρα πολύ κοινωνικός άνθρωπος γενικότερα, αν ήθελε και εδώ θα μπορούσε πιστεύω


... όχι καλή μου, κανείς δεν θα έλεγε σε μια κοπέλα που μπορει να κάνει σεξ μαζί της όποτε θέλει χωρίς καμία δέσμευση να σταματήσουν.
Αν θέλει να τριγυρίσει ή τριγυρνά ή κάνει αρπαχτές, δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις καθώς δεν έχετε σχέση και αυτός είναι εντάξει απέναντι σου.
Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω ούτε να σε πληγώσω, αλλά αυτού του είδους οι σχέσεις είναι το όνειρο όλων των αντρών... :Smile:

----------


## αισιόδοξη

δεν είναι εντάξει απέναντί μου αν είναι έτσι, γιατί άλλα μου δηλώνει όσον αφορά το σεξ.
και δεν είναι και τόσο φιλικό αυτό...τελικά (αν συμβαίνει), γιατί
αν πραγματικά ενδιαφερόταν για μένα σαν άτομο, ας διέκοπτε το σεξουαλικό.

Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι μου είπε, ότι στην αρχή της "φιλικής" μας γνωριμίας του είχα πει ότι είμαι μονογαμική - εγώ δεν το θυμάμαι, ούτε αν το είπα με χιούμορ - 
και σκέφτηκε λέει ότι μαζί μου δεν θα τα πάει καλά!!!

Πάντως επειδή μου έχει πει πολλά για το παρελθόν του, και κάποιοι κοινοί φίλοι τον γνωρίζουν από πολύ παλιά, αν και ήταν πάντα στη γύρα με μουσικούς κλπ, έκανε μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις

----------


## αισιόδοξη

σημειωτέον το τελευταίο διάστημα εγώ αποζητούσα το σεξ περισσότερο.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν είναι εντάξει απέναντί μου αν είναι έτσι, γιατί άλλα μου δηλώνει όσον αφορά το σεξ.
> και δεν είναι και τόσο φιλικό αυτό...τελικά (αν συμβαίνει), γιατί
> αν πραγματικά ενδιαφερόταν για μένα σαν άτομο, ας διέκοπτε το σεξουαλικό.
> 
> Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι μου είπε, ότι στην αρχή της "φιλικής" μας γνωριμίας του είχα πει ότι είμαι μονογαμική - εγώ δεν το θυμάμαι, ούτε αν το είπα με χιούμορ - 
> και σκέφτηκε λέει ότι μαζί μου δεν θα τα πάει καλά!!!
> 
> Πάντως επειδή μου έχει πει πολλά για το παρελθόν του, και κάποιοι κοινοί φίλοι τον γνωρίζουν από πολύ παλιά, αν και ήταν πάντα στη γύρα με μουσικούς κλπ, έκανε μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις



να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Τι ηλικίες έχετε?

----------


## αισιόδοξη

εγώ 43, αυτός 47, αλλά πάσχουμε και οι δύο από αιώνια εφηβεία

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εγώ 43, αυτός 47, αλλά πάσχουμε και οι δύο από αιώνια εφηβεία


Μου αρέσουν οι αιώνιοι έφηβοι, (και στα δικά μου μου εύχομαι).
Τώρα εξηγούνται πολλα...:ΡΡΡ
Μήπως περνά κρίση ηλικίας? Γιατί αν έκανε παλιά μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις και τώρα το έκοψε με σένα υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει φρικάρει με την ηλικία του, (τον χαιρετούν τα πενήντα), και να βγάζει απωθημένα τύπου: ζω όπως στα 20, δε θέλω δέσμευση, ότι κάτσει κλπ.
Αν προσθέσει κανείς και το επάγγελμα δεν θέλει πολύ, (έχω τόσα παραδείγματα επώνυμων του χώρου και δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το στόμα μου..:Ρ).

----------


## αισιόδοξη

τι να πω !!! μπορεί πράγματι απλά να μην είναι ερωτευμένος ο άνθρωπος.... 
έχει κάνει και μακροχρόνιες, αλλά και σχέσεις όπως η δική μας
να προσθέσω επίσης ότι έχει πάρα πολλές γυναίκες καλές φίλες - και μόνο - πολλές από τις οποίες γνωρίζω κι εγώ...
στα μέρη που θα επισκεφτεί έχει πάρα πολλούς φίλους και φίλες,
τον ενδιαφέρει επίσης ιδιαιτέρως το οικονομικό όφελος από την περιοδεία, καθότι καιροί δύσκολοι....

πρέπει να κλείσω τώρα τον υπολογιστή, ευχαριστώ πολύ σε όσους απάντησαν, δεν θεωρώ τη συζήτηση λήξαν, με ενδιαφέρουν πολύ οι απόψεις σας,
θα τσεκάρω πάλι το φόρουμ αύριο...
και πάλι ευχαριστώ, καληνύχτα

----------


## betelgeuse

Αισιοδοξη μια παρομοια σχεση ειχα και εγω με καποιον στο παρελθον . 
Ξεκινησαμε φιλικα , μετα μπηκε το σεξ στην μεση , μετα ημουν ερωτευμενη και αυτος δεν ηταν , μετα ηταν αυτος ερωτευμενος αλλα εγω δεν ηθελα πια (καποια στιγμη τα εφτιαξα και με τον κολλητο του). Τελος παντων μεσολαβησαν και πολλα αλλα , και εντελει ειμαστε φιλοι , αλλα πλεον παραδεχομαστε και οι δυο πως μεταξυ μας ερωτικη σχεση απλα δεν γινεται να υπαρχει. Και ειναι πραγματικα αξιοπεριεργο πως ενω δυο ανθρωποι ταιριαζουν απολυτα σε φιλικο επιπεδο , σε ερωτικο μπορει να τα κανουν ολα χαλια.

Η συμβουλη μου ειναι να αφησετε το σεξ εξω απο την σχεση σας γιατι οπως φαινεται δεν τραβαει, και συνεχιστε μονο φιλικα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Α καλα τωρα ειδα τις ηλικιες σας.
Νομιζα πως ειστε γυρω στα 20.

----------


## Remedy

αισιοδοξη, με το ωραιο νικ, καλημερα.
κατ αρχας βρισκω μια χαρα που ξεκινησες αυτη την σχεση χαλαρα και στην πορεια που απεκτησες αισθηματα γι αυτον τον ανθρωπο, αποφασισες οτι θελεις σχεση μαζι του. 
το να ηθελες με το καλημερα να τον παντρευτεις και να κανεις τα 5 παιδια του, μονο πρεμουρα για αποκατασταση δειχνει και οχι πραγματικη επιθυμια..
το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι τωρα που ξερεις πλεον τι θελεις, αυτος δειχνει να ειναι μια χαρα χωρις σχεση , με σεξ και φιλια. κι αν ηθελες κι εσυ το ιδιο, ολα θα ηταν μια χαρα.
μαντεψε ποιος ταλαιπωρειται σε μια τετοια σχεση. ΠΑΝΤΑ αυτος που θελει κατι παραπανω και δεν το εχει... δυστυχως ετσι ειναι. εφοσον θελεις πλεον συνειδητα να ειστε μαζι, θα νοιωθεις παντα κενο και δυσαρεσκεια σε αυτην την σχεση.
απο την αλλη, αυτος μπορει να ειναι μια χαρα βολεμενος, αλλα να μην εχει μπει στην διαδικασια να αξιολογησει ποσο πολυτιμη (η οχι) του εισαι, ακριβως γιατι εσυ προς το παρον συμβιβαζεσαι με τα λιγα που σου προσφερει. ισως αν ηξερε οτι εσυ θα φυγεις και το σκεφτοταν πιο σοβαρα, ανακαλυπτε οτι θελει εσενα στο πλευρο του.
για εμενα, εφοσον εισαι συνειδητη σε αυτο που θελεις και σου λειπει η ολοκληρωμενη σχεση μαζι του, διεκδικησε την.
οταν δεν ζηταμε τιποτα, καταληγουμε με αυτο που (δεν) ζητησαμε... 
διεκδικεις, οχι σαν πολιτικη, η "κοΛπο", αλλα σαν πραγματικοτητα.
αυτο σημαινει δλδ καλη μου, οτι πρεπει να εισαι προετοιμασμενη και για μια αρνηση και να πας παρακατω αν αρνηθει και να χασεις κι αυτα τα λιγα. 
εισαι ετοιμη για κατι τετοιο? 
αν αρνηθει βεβαια, σημαινει επισης οτι εισαι ενα βολεμα γι αυτον, μεχρι να βρει κατι καλυτερο. θελεις κατι τετοιο?
αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη για τετοια δοκιμασια, μην το επιχειρησεις καν. αρκεσου σε αυτο που ειναι διατεθιμενος να σου δινει μεχρι να χαλαστεις τελειως και δες μετα, τι θα κανεις.

αναφερεις ακομα μια πιθανη συνεργασια. αν θες την γνωμη μου, ΜΗΝ μπλεξεις δουλεια με ερωτικο μπερδεμα,ειδικα με μπερδεμενο μπερδεμα, θα γινει της κακομοιρας...
αποφασισε αν ειναι πιο σημαντικη η συνεργασια η η φιλικοερωτικη επαφη σας και κανε μονο εκεινο.

----------


## αισιόδοξη

betelgeuse: Δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα να αφήναμε το σεξ και να γινόμασταν μόνο καλοί φίλοι, όμως προς το παρόν κάπως δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αυτό, γιατί υπάρχει αμοιβαία έλξη, και είμαστε ο ένας η ερωτική αναφορά του άλλου...
Remedy: ευχαριστώ επίσης για την απάντησή σου. Δεν είμαι άνθρωπος με άγχος αποκατάστασης, ποτέ δεν ήθελα να παντρευτώ και να κάνω παιδιά, έναν σταθερό ερωτικό σύντροφο όμως θέλω πολύ να βρω στη ζωή μου.
Σίγουρα αυτός που ταλαιπωρείται είναι αυτός που ζητάει περισσότερα, και πιστεύω ακόμα ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός έχει μία τάση να "βολεύεται". Δεν είναι στον χαρακτήρα μου να προσπαθώ να "τυλίξω" κάποιον, άλλωστε "παντρειά" με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται.
Την σχέση την διεκδίκησα και πήρα άρνηση - χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι τα πράγματα δεν μεταβάλλονται, για το παρόν μιλάω. Γι αυτό σκέφτομαι μήπως τώρα που θα μείνουμε διάστημα χώρια, να προσπαθήσω να κάνω την εγκεφαλική υπέρβαση - αν μπορώ - και να "ξεκολήσω".
Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι έτοιμη να χάσω και τα λίγα είναι η αλήθεια - αλλά άμα έναι αδιέξοδη η φάση, μήπως να πιεστώ και να το ξεπεράσω...?
Αυτός αντιλαμβάνεται ότι τον αποδέχομαι σαν άνθρωπο (είναι πολύπλοκος χαρακτήρας), με τα καλά και με τα ελατώματά του, γι αυτό του είναι πολύτιμη η φιλία μας και κάνει και αυτός προσπάθειες να αποδεχτεί εμένα - έχουμε συγκρούσεις αλλά γίνονται θετικά βήματα μέσα από αυτές.

Έχουμε ήδη κάνει μία συνεργασία και πήγε πολύ καλά, έτσι ξεκίνησε και η στενότερη φιλία μας - στο μυαλό μου πάντα τα διαχωρίζω αυτά τα δύο. Και έτσι όπως έχουν δυσκολέψει τα πράγματα, δεν θέλω να απορρίψω προοπτική συνεργασίας με τίποτα...

----------


## Remedy

> ....
> Remedy: ευχαριστώ επίσης για την απάντησή σου. Δεν είμαι άνθρωπος με άγχος αποκατάστασης, *ποτέ δεν ήθελα να παντρευτώ και να κάνω παιδιά, έναν σταθερό ερωτικό σύντροφο όμως θέλω πολύ να βρω στη ζωή μου.*
> Σίγουρα αυτός που ταλαιπωρείται είναι αυτός που ζητάει περισσότερα, και πιστεύω ακόμα ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός έχει μία τάση να "βολεύεται". Δεν είναι στον χαρακτήρα μου να προσπαθώ να "τυλίξω" κάποιον, άλλωστε "παντρειά" με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται.
> Την σχέση την διεκδίκησα και πήρα άρνηση - χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι τα πράγματα δεν μεταβάλλονται, για το παρόν μιλάω. Γι αυτό σκέφτομαι μήπως τώρα που θα μείνουμε διάστημα χώρια, να προσπαθήσω να κάνω την εγκεφαλική υπέρβαση - αν μπορώ - και να "ξεκολήσω".
> Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι έτοιμη να χάσω και τα λίγα είναι η αλήθεια - αλλά άμα έναι αδιέξοδη η φάση, μήπως να πιεστώ και να το ξεπεράσω...?
> Αυτός αντιλαμβάνεται ότι τον αποδέχομαι σαν άνθρωπο (είναι πολύπλοκος χαρακτήρας), με τα καλά και με τα ελατώματά του, γι αυτό του είναι πολύτιμη η φιλία μας και κάνει και αυτός προσπάθειες να αποδεχτεί εμένα - έχουμε συγκρούσεις αλλά γίνονται θετικά βήματα μέσα από αυτές.
> 
> Έχουμε ήδη κάνει μία συνεργασία και πήγε πολύ καλά, έτσι ξεκίνησε και η στενότερη φιλία μας - στο μυαλό μου πάντα τα διαχωρίζω αυτά τα δύο. Και έτσι όπως έχουν δυσκολέψει τα πράγματα, δεν θέλω να απορρίψω προοπτική συνεργασίας με τίποτα...


σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. κι εγω ετσι ακριβως σκεφτομαι για τις σχεσεις και την "αποκατασταση" και περασα μια φαση 3-4 μηνων χαλαρη, στην σχεση μου πριν προχωρησουμε σε δεσμευση .
αν λεγοντας πως "διεκδικησες" την σχεση σας, εννοεις μια συζητηση για να του γνωστοποιησεις οτι θελεις να συνεχισετε σαν ζευγαρι, ενω συνεχιζοταν κανονικα η φιλικοερωτικη σας επαφη, να ξερεις οτι δεν αρκει. αν οντως ο αλλος ηταν βολεμενος, ειναι πολυ πιθανο να προτιμησε την κατασταση ως εχει μεχρι τωρα.πιθανοτατα ομως να μην φανταστηκε οτι με την αρνηση του θα σε χασει.
αν αποφασισεις να διεκδικησεις πραγματικα, θα πρεπει να φυγεις με την αρνηση του. αλλα να εχεις και τα guts να χασεις κι αυτα τα λιγα. τα χεις?
στον προβληματισμο σου για το αν ειναι μια καλη ωρα να ξεκολλησεις, εγω λεω, ΝΑΙ. εγω αυτο θα εκανα. αν εκρινα οτι θα παει ετσι η ιστορια, θα ξεκολλουσα και θα το τελειωνα.

----------


## αισιόδοξη

ίσως δεν διεκδίκησα ακριβώς σχέση - απλά του δήλωσα ότι νιώθω ότι έχω αισθήματα, ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη, και ότι η άρνησή του μου προκαλεί ερωτική απογοήτευση (μεγάλα βήματα για μένα, λίγα χρόνια πριν δεν τόλμαγα να μιλήσω για τα αισθήματά μου).
Νομίζω πάντως ότι κατάλαβε ότι θέλω σχέση και ότι με σταναχωρεί, αν και μου είπε ότι μία σχέση δεν είναι μόνο μαύρο ή άσπρο, υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις, στο οποίο έχει δίκιο, αρκεί όμως και οι δύο εμπλεκόμενοι να θέλουν το ίδιο πράγμα!
Είμαι μπερδεμένη, αν πρέπει να "φύγω" με την άρνησή του, θα πρέπει να αποτραβηχτώ και από την φιλία μας υποθέτω? γιατί αν συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε φίλοι και η μόνη απώλεια γι αυτόν είναι το σεξ, πάλι παίρνει αυτό που χρειάζεται και βολεύεται.
Από την άλλη μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τον κάνω πέρα ως άνθρωπο γενικά, τον θέλω στην ζωή μου.
Έχω σκεφτεί και το ενδεχόμενο να με επηρεάζει η "απόρριψη" που νιώθω και γι αυτό να θέλω κάτι παραπάνω, αν και πιστεύω ότι τον θέλω πραγματικά.

Δεν ξέρω πως να συμπεριφερθώ, χτες το βράδυ με πήρε τηλ (εγώ δεν παίρνω) και χάρηκα πολύ που τον άκουσα, και αυτός το ίδιο - αν όμως αυτός εμμένει στην παρούσα κατάσταση και πιστεύει ότι είμαι οκ με ατη σχέση ως έχει, πως από απόσταση να δείξω ότι δεν είμαι οκ?
Σίγουρα έχω αποφασίσει να μην τον ακολουθήσω και να κάνω το δικό μου πρόγραμμα, αλλά όταν με παίρνει χαρούμενος τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσει στην "πιο στενή του φίλη", πως να αντιδράσω?
Γνωρίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ απαντήσεις για όλα αυτά, αλλά είμαι μπερδεμένη και αναρωτιέμαι δυνατά.....

----------


## αισιόδοξη

Επίσης μου έχει διηγηθεί ότι έχει χάσει άτομο που θεωρούσε πολύ καλή φίλη επειδή έγινε σεξ μεταξύ τους και μετά αυτή ήθελε παραπάνω πράγματα, τα οποία όμως αυτός δεν ένιωθε να της τα δώσει, και του είχε στοιχίσει πάρα πολύ η απώλεια. 
Ίσως το ίδιο φοβάται μήπως συμβεί και σε εμάς....

----------


## Remedy

> ίσως δεν διεκδίκησα ακριβώς σχέση - απλά του δήλωσα ότι νιώθω ότι έχω αισθήματα, ότι είμαι ερωτευμένη, και ότι η άρνησή του μου προκαλεί ερωτική απογοήτευση (μεγάλα βήματα για μένα, λίγα χρόνια πριν δεν τόλμαγα να μιλήσω για τα αισθήματά μου).
> *Νομίζω πάντως ότι κατάλαβε ότι θέλω σχέση και ότι με σταναχωρεί, αν και μου είπε ότι μία σχέση δεν είναι μόνο μαύρο ή άσπρο, υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις, στο οποίο έχει δίκιο, αρκεί όμως και οι δύο εμπλεκόμενοι να θέλουν το ίδιο πράγμα!*
> Είμαι μπερδεμένη, αν πρέπει να "φύγω" με την άρνησή του, θα πρέπει να αποτραβηχτώ και από την φιλία μας υποθέτω? γιατί αν συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε φίλοι και η μόνη απώλεια γι αυτόν είναι το σεξ, πάλι παίρνει αυτό που χρειάζεται και βολεύεται.
> Από την άλλη μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τον κάνω πέρα ως άνθρωπο γενικά, τον θέλω στην ζωή μου.
> Έχω σκεφτεί και το ενδεχόμενο να με επηρεάζει η "απόρριψη" που νιώθω και γι αυτό να θέλω κάτι παραπάνω, αν και πιστεύω ότι τον θέλω πραγματικά.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως να συμπεριφερθώ, χτες το βράδυ με πήρε τηλ (εγώ δεν παίρνω) και χάρηκα πολύ που τον άκουσα, και αυτός το ίδιο - αν όμως αυτός εμμένει στην παρούσα κατάσταση και πιστεύει ότι είμαι οκ με ατη σχέση ως έχει, πως από απόσταση να δείξω ότι δεν είμαι οκ?
> Σίγουρα έχω αποφασίσει να μην τον ακολουθήσω και να κάνω το δικό μου πρόγραμμα, αλλά όταν με παίρνει χαρούμενος τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσει στην "πιο στενή του φίλη", πως να αντιδράσω?
> Γνωρίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ απαντήσεις για όλα αυτά, αλλά είμαι μπερδεμένη και αναρωτιέμαι δυνατά.....


ολο το θεμα στις σχεσεις γενικοτερα, ειναι αυτο που σου υπογραμμισα.
ολα παιζουν στις σχεσεις, αρκει να θελουν και οι δυο ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα. 
δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρεσω, αλλα με τον τροπο που του το ειπες, απλα τον διαβεβαιωσες για την αδυναμια που του εχεις και μενοντας στην ιστορια τον σιγουρευεις και για την αδυναμια σου να αλλαξεις κατι...

οπως λες και μονη σου, δεν υπαρχουν στανταρ απαντησεις για ολα αυτα , διοτι τις απαντησεις θα πρεπει να τις δωσεις εσυ, με γνωμονα ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ.
αν θες μια βοηθεια, βγαλε τελειως απ το μυαλο σου τι παιρνει αυτος. να μην σε νοιαζει αν κρατωντας την φιλια αυτος ειναι οκ, απλα χωρις σεξ κλπ.
αυτο που πρεπει να αναρωτηθεις, ειναι ΕΣΥ πως θα εισαι, ειτε στην ιδια κατασταση, ειτε σε απλη φιλια με αυτον τον ανθρωπο. λες οτι ειναι σημαντικος για εσενα και δεν θελεις να τον χασεις. μηπως ομως αυτα που θα χανεις καθε μερα που θα τον βλεπεις και θα λετε ασχετα, ενω εσυ τον ποθεις, θα ειναι πιο πολλα απο αυτα που θα κερδισεις με την φιλια σας?(ισως και οχι. δεν το ξερω εγω) αυτα πρεπει να αξιολογησεις και δεν μπορει δυστυχως κανεις να τα κανει για σενα, καλη μου.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Tους δυσκολους και μπερδεμενους κομπους μπορεις η να παιδευεσαι 138 χρονια να τους λυσεις (και το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι απλα χανεις χρονο), η να δωσεις μια με την σπαθα να ξεμπερδευεις, Great Alexander style.

----------


## αισιόδοξη

ναι, το ξέρω ότι είναι δική μου απόφαση - και πολύ δύσκολη!
γνωρίζω ότι τον διαβεβαίωσα για την αδυναμία που του έχω (πως να το κρύψω άλλωστε...) - και ότι αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω αδυναμία - μπέρδεμα να αλλάξω κάτι.
από την άλλη έχω σκεφτεί να του πω κι όλας όταν ξαναπάρει τηλ, ότι αφού θέλουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα από τη σχέση μας αυτήν την περίοδο, ας μείνουμε χώρια το καλοκαίρι και βλέπουμε...
ή πολύ απλά να κόψω τις πολλές επαφές, να δω κι εγώ πως θα αισθάνομαι, και από σεπτέμβρη βλέπουμε, τι να πω.....

----------


## Remedy

μπορεις να κανεις αυτα που σκεφτηκες η και να κανεις οτι αισθανεσαι καθε στιγμη.
μην αισθανεσαι υποχρεωση να εισαι "καπως" απεναντι του, η να μην φανεις ανακολουθη, εφοσον αυτος επελεξε αυτη την χαλαροτητα.
μπορεις να κανεις και πειραματα, δεν θα στοιχισει παραπανω  :Wink: 
καλη εκβαση ευχομαι  :Smile:

----------


## αισιόδοξη

ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είσαι καλά!!

----------


## marian_m

> Γειά σας!
> Κατ' αρχάς συγνώμη αν έπρεπε να ποστάρω το θέμα αυτό σε άλλη κατηγορία.
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το εξής: εδώ και κάποιους μήνες, η σχέση μου με κάποιον σχετικά καινούριο φίλο-γνωστό μου εξελίχθηκε σε ερωτική. Να σημειώσω ότι τα τελευταία 3,5 χρόνια μετά από έναν επώδυνο χωρισμό που είχα, δεν έχω κάνει λόγω τύχης, συνθηκών ή άλλων παραγόντων κάποια μόνιμη σχέση. Από την αρχή τα σχόλια του ανθρώπου αυτού έδειχναν ότι δεν επιθυμούσε κάτι παραπάνω από φιλία και ερωτική συνεύρεση, οπότε κι εγώ δεν αποζήτησα κάτι άλλο. Περνούσαμε καλά αλλά στην πορεία μου ανακοίνωσε ότι θέλει να διακόψουμε τη σεξουαλική επαφή γιατί δεν έτρεφε βαθύτερα αισθήματα και χωρίς αυτά δεν μπορεί. Συνέχισε να είναι φιλικός. Εγώ όμως θύμωσα, και του είπα ότι εξαρχής είχε θέσει όρια και ζητούσε μόνο σεξ, οπότε για ποιά αισθήματα μιλάει? και ότι εγώ θα το έβλεπα πιο θετικά αν και εκείνος ήταν πιο ανοικτός.
> Μετά από αυτό συνεχίσαμε να έχουμε σεξουαλική σχέση, και γενικά η φιλία μας έγινε ακόμα πιο δυνατή και σε καθημερινή βάση. Υπήρχε μεταξύ μας χαρά και ενθουσιασμός. Συζητήσαμε για το σεξ και είπαμε ότι και οι δύο επιθυμούμε μονογαμική σχέση. Μετά από αυτό όμως, η χαρά χάθηκε, και άρχισε να με αντιμετωπίζει σαν μία γυναίκα που πάει να του στερήσει την ελευθερία του - δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτός ο ρόλος και δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει καθόλου. Πάντα σέβομαι την ελευθερία των ερωτικών μου συντρόφων. Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να έχω και αισθήματα, και όταν το ανακοίνωσα αυτό, η άλλη πλευρά ήταν "αρνητική". Εκείνος δήλωσε ότι δεν είναι ερωτευμένος, ότι του αρέσει πολύ αυτό που έχουμε σαν ανθρώπινη επαφή και δεν θέλει να το χάσει με τίποτα γιατί με νιώθει πολύ δικό του άτομο, ότι τον ανησυχούν αυτά που λέω και λυπάται που με στεναχωρεί, ότι δεν αποκλείει κάτι στο μέλλον, χωρίς όμως να υπόσχεται και κάτι. Σημειωτέον ότι θα ήθελε πολύ να συνεργαστούμε κι όλας από σεπτέμβρη, για κάποια πράγματα που έχει στο μυαλό του. Του είπα ότι υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα εδώ, ότι εγώ επειδή τον επιθυμώ ερωτικά δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το γεγονός να πάει με κάποια άλλη. Εκεί μου είπε ότι και γι αυτόν δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα, κι ούτε αυτός θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπίσει εύκολα το να κάνω κι εγώ κάτι με κάποιον άλλο. Τον ρώτησα γιατί εφόσον δεν επιθυμεί να είμαστε κανονικό ζευγάρι και μου απάντησε απλά ότι είναι πολύπλοκο.
> 
> Το ζήτημά μου είναι το εξής, επειδή ψυχολογικά έχω αρχίσει να ζορίζομαι και δεν θα ήθελα να πληγωθώ, και επειδή λόγω επαγγελματικών συνθηκών θα περάσουμε χώρια 2 μήνες τώρα το καλοκαίρι, μήπως είναι ευκαιρία να ξεκολήσω, και αν ναι με ποιόν τρόπο, χωρίς όμως να στερηθώ την φιλία αυτή, η οποία μου είναι σημαντική.


Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι ο φίλος σου θέλει να είναι τα πράγματα όπως τα θέλει αυτός και μάλιστα ανάλογα με τις διαθέσεις του (ή αλλιώς τις ανάγκες του). Ο δικός σου ρόλος είναι να προσαρμόζεσαι σε αυτό που τον βολεύει ανά πάσα στιγμή, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις. Στο κάτω-κάτω ήταν ξεκάθαρος, δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις πολλά απ' αυτόν. Ό, τι του περισσέψει. 
Τώρα θέλει σεξ, αύριο θέλει μια φίλη, μεθαύριο μια συνεργάτη. Για ποιο λόγο να κλείνει πόρτες?
Εγώ αυτό στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το λέω βόλεμα. Στην χειρότερη, εκμετάλλευση.

----------


## αισιόδοξη

marian_m: Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Βόλεμα μπορεί, εκμετάλευση πάλι όχι, κανείς δεν με υποχρεώνει να ασχολούμαι μαζί του, δική μου επιλογή είναι. Πάντως ανταποδίδει, αν όχι στο συναισθηματικό, στα πρακτικά τουλάχιστον κάνει fair play.
Σίγουρα τα θέλει κάποιες φορές όλα δικά του (και όταν το έχω επισημάνει έχει θυμώσει μαζί μου - άρα έχω δίκιο!), άλλες πάλι προσαρμόζεται σε αυτό που θέλω εγώ.
Και γιατί να κλείσει πόρτες? ούτε εγώ κλείνω, εκτός αν έχω αποφασίσει να μην έχω καθόλου επαφές με κάποιον άνθρωπο για χ.ψ. λόγους.
Τώρα θέλει σεξ, αύριο θέλει μια φίλη, μεθαύριο μια συνεργάτη, ε κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να πάρω όρκο ότι όπως τον θέλω τώρα θα τον θέλω και μεθαύριο! Η ζωή ρέει, τα πράγματα αλλάζουν, και θα εξαρτηθούν κια από την δική του συμπεριφορά,
Ναι, είμαι ανοικτή και τον γουστάρω και θέλω το κάτι παραπάνω μαζί του, αυτό το ξέρω. Αλλά αν δεν θέλει, κρίμα θα ήταν να βυθιστώ στην ματαιότητα.
Καλό είναι να παίρνουμε από τους ανθρώπους αυτό που έχουν διάθεση να μας δώσουν χωρίς να απαιτούμε αυτά που δεν μπορούν, και αν δεν καλυπτόμαστε ας αναζητήσουμε αυτό το έξτρα αλλού.
Όχι ότι είναι εύκολα και απλά όλα αυτά και ότι τα καταφέρνω, αλλά προσπαθώ να χρησιμοποιώ και τη λογική, αλλιώς ζορίζομαι πάρα πολύ. Αυτό είναι και το θέμα μου, πως να κατορθώσω να ισσοροπήσω όλο αυτό το ρευστό μπέρδεμα.

Το βασικό για μένα είναι να καταλάβω για ποιό λόγο εγώ θέλω βαθύτερη ερωτική σχέση με έναν άνθρωπο που στην παρούσα δεν προσφέρει αμοιβαιότητα.
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα και τις επιλογές του, μπορεί και να έχουν να κάνουν με τη φάση της ζωής του και να είναι εντελώς δικά του, και να μην εξαρτώνται καθόλου από το τι κάνω εγώ, π.χ. αν κοιμάμαι μαζί του ή όχι, αν του δηλώνω τα συναισθήματά μου ή όχι, κ.λπ.

----------

